# sewage pump station



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like my guy" pockets " in the picture


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

4 meters height


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Big crater. Did the outlet blow ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the excavator went a little overboard.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Look like a lost engineer !!!!! Ya know they Usually stay in the office !!!


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Look like a lost engineer !!!!! Ya know they Usually stay in the office !!!


No, i dont stay in office


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Does engineer = plumber in Russia ?? Do you install plumbing?? Or design it and then go to job sit to observe what the plumbers have installed??


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

And here... We... Go!


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Does engineer = plumber in Russia ?? Do you install plumbing?? Or design it and then go to job sit to observe what the plumbers have installed??


I am foreman, everyday i am on construction.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok in that case. Welcome and sorry if I was a bit harsh !!! Great to have you here ... I just hate engineers that come to my site and try to act all big and look for thing iv done wrong !!! With ther new hard hat and camera and Penney loafers !!


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

I understand you. I myself do not like the designers, sales managers, etc.
I have high school, but i work plumber 3 years.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok in that case. Welcome and sorry if I was a bit harsh !!! Great to have you here ... I just hate engineers that come to my site and try to act all big and look for thing iv done wrong !!! With ther new hard hat and camera and Penney loafers !!


You mean MY site... :jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No my site!!! Dam Canadian !!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not my site!!! Dam them Canadian's are fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saturday fun with quotes! :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

karr said:


> I am foreman, everyday i am on construction.


Why such a big hole for that tank ?


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Why such a big hole for that tank ?


I didnt want big hole: ) , but water on earth and sand


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

karr said:


> I didnt want big hole: ) , but water on earth and sand


 Is this the same job site ?


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Is this the same job site ?


Yes, where we work, trash pump work everytime.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Saturday fun with quotes! :laughing:


Damit. You sorry sob mf a hole. Lol. Il gonna mail u that sticker !!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Damit. You sorry sob mf a hole. Lol. Il gonna mail u that sticker !!!


:laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I figured it was dug like that to save the expense of shoring :laughing:


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I figured it was dug like that to save the expense of shoring :laughing:






















We gave shoring any time: )
This first my install to sewage pump


----------

